# Billy - under saddle!!



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Woohoo! He is looking fantastic! Love love love how much he is already using that hiney, especially in the play pictures!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL horse! He looks great!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay, I've been waiting to see the pics of him undersaddle! What a handsome little boy!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!! You two look awesome together.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow - he's really handsome.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

As always, drooling. 
I can't wait to watch him as his training progresses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a great looking horse you got your hands on! you guys look great! excited to see more photos of you guys together as you get even better together


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a nice , sympathetic and light training seat:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Tiny, having to ride in a light training seat is still feeling unnatural as I haven't ridden a greenie let alone a breaker regularly in about 12 months. I want to sit back and drop my stirrups!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wish me luck.... today will be the dreaded third ride out from the breakers. Lets hope he goes against the grain and behaves impeccably!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, awesome job! Seems like not that long ago you were posting pictures of him as an adorable baby, how he's under saddle. Congratulations, he looks beautiful and seems very comfortable with you in the saddle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, time has certainly flown! I'm still pinching myself when I see him under saddle. So far so good, but this blood line is known to be pretty reactive but confident and he is no exception. Makes for an outstanding Dressage horse in the mental aspect, if you can tune those behaviours to what you want rather than naughtiness. I have seen horses of the same lines not ridden forward and they can wind up being very problematic.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Aww, how good does Billy look!! A far cry from the gangly little dude you first brought home. He's looking fantastic!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks HC 
I am so glad we got through the other side of the uglies!! When I bought him he was so ugly, just weaned and in the middle of winter. He looked like a little camel or a backyard bred pony. Bum high, gangly legs, upside down neck, huge head, steep shoulder. I was worried that he wouldn't revert back to the quality he showed as a foal! But my gut instinct was right in buying him 

Today, that dreaded third ride - and in true Billy fashion, he was a little champ. Lunged in the arena for the first time, in side reins, and he took to it beautifully. The canter was AWESOME once he realised he had some more room to move and balance himself. 
Hopped on him in the round yard and he was very good, not a foot out of place though I could feel that he was tired. One more day of a 15min ride tomorrow then he'll go out for a break in the paddock.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> this is a nice , sympathetic and light training seat:


I agree. They look lovely!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, Billy's a big boy already. That went by fast. You must be so excited to finally be sitting on him! He's a beauty.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks MBP, he has shot up since going to the breakers and has gone bum high again, still with no wither so I think I'll get another good inch out of him yet. 

Survived those dreaded third and forth rides, he was a little champ


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fifth session at home, time for a rest!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking fantastic Kayty! Glad he's doing so well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

First trot out in the arena, in the middle of the thunderstorm. He was fantastic!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, he looks incredible.

(Totally jealous of tank top weather)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Sorry if I missed it somewhere chica, but how big is he and how big do you expect him to mature to? Not that it matters of course, I'm just curious


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's about 16hh at the moment (I need to put the stick on him again) and still has very little wither and is starting to come bum high again, I'd say he'll go 16.1hh


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking good!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems like only yesterday he was a baby! He's turning out SO nicely!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is a very handsome horse, I love him!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks folks, the time has certainly flown! Now I'm getting the bug to buy myself another foal... but must behave, the house deposit will suffer if I have another, especially with a puppy who will be bigger than me and is already eating more than the 6 year old border collie!!!!

He'll get a week off now, this week I have nearly an exam every every day, plus document submissions and fitness minimum standards testing. Just over 2 weeks until I graduate, then I'm looking forward to getting stuck into Billy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

must resist urge to spend money on new horse. must resist urge to spend money on new horse. must resist . . . 

get the picture?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

That is exactly what is going through my head tiny!!!!! Especially since it is foaling season and there are SO many nice youngsters on the ground for good prices. But no, I REALLY don't NEED another one. My dog will probably pass off as a second horse in another 12 months


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we have your words, in black and white here, ^, and if you go off and buy a horse, your beau can use these against you. I bet it is hard to resist, but there's always NEXT year!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha I won't do it. I need to put a lot more money away and won't have time to have two going anyway.


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

What a beautiful horse you have and you are doing such an amazing job. I look forward to regular updates


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He looks like he's coming along nicely . Beautiful boy.


----------

